# Shotgun ammo for Hogs



## 270buck

What is the best shotgun ammo for hogs?


----------



## PappyHoel

I've never been but I would guess a slug?


----------



## antharper

I've shot a few with 00buck , seemed to work great !


----------



## tmullins

ive put many on their side with 8 pellet 000 Buck.  Double 00 just won't get it done.  My favorite is a 2 slug made by Hevi Shot.
 They also make a three slug shot for 3.5" chambers.


----------



## joey1919

3.5 in 00B will kill anything that breathes with extreme prejudice


----------



## tmullins

No tracking required...


----------



## georgia_home

Remington sluggers, or brenneke ko for smooth bore shotguns.

The Brenneke gold for rifled barrels. (Havent used these in several years, and I think they changed the name.) 

Only used 00b once, 12ga,3". Broadside hit, under 20y. Never saw that pig again. Dead on next proprty about 1/2mile Down the road. Coyotes are well that night.


----------



## DRBugman85

WINGMASTER SP 870 2 3/4 1 OZ SLUGS work fine.


----------



## DRBugman85

And another slug shot


----------



## cj03ram

Just about any slug in the ear on a hog will do the job with zero tracking required.


----------



## Killer Kyle

I strongly suggest you try Federal Vital Shok with the Flite Control wad. You are not allowed to hunt public land with buckshot, bit if you plan to be on private land, this is a killer round. Myself and a friend have killed seven hogs with this ammo. It is 00 buck with 12 pellets in a 3" hull. Does not recoil like other HV rounds or even standard rounds like plain winchester super X. I shoot hogs with a standard Mossberg 500 12 ga, truglo sights, and a modified choke (mod choke is recommended for this load because of the wad which eliminates need for a tighter constriction). I have tested a broad spectrum of ammunition ranging from various types provided by winchester, Remington, federal, hornady, seller and bellot, royal, estate, and centurion. That covers most brands available on store shelves. Nothing I have tried can pattern as well as the Federal Vital Shok round with flite control wad. The only thing that patterned even close was the Hornady Critical Defense 00 buck, and its pattern started to lose integrity out at 40 yards. Also, the pellets in the vital shop are copper plated providing near zero pellet deformation during ignition and upon impact. The wad stays with the shot out to about 12 yards. You will be punching ragged holes smaller than a fist at 20 yards and hand sized at 30. I cannot in good conscience recommend a better round for hogs in 12 ga.
Also worth looking at is the Dixie Tri Ball. Three .60 cal lead balls that group extremely tight. I have not used them but everybody seems to love them, and I plan to order and test them very soon. Hevi-shot hog is a similar load, but I keep reading bad reviews regarding grouping and accuracy. I once shot a hog in the head at 15 or so yards, and dug the shot cup out of its skull with a knife. Whenever I body shoot one and gut it, the pellets come out of the body perfectly round...well...most do anyway. Give them a try with a mod choke. You WILL NOT be disappointed!


----------



## tmullins

This was a 35 yard shot with the Hevi Shot 3" 2 Ball.


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive killed them with #6 turkey loads on 2 occasions.  They aren't as tough as folks make them out to be.  Get close, shootem in the face and they die.  Simple really.


----------



## antharper

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive killed them with #6 turkey loads on 2 occasions.  They aren't as tough as folks make them out to be.  Get close, shootem in the face and they die.  Simple really.



This , I killed a 150 lb boar last turkey season with a #6 long beard at 20 steps , and to many to count with a 22lr


----------



## bfriendly

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive killed them with #6 turkey loads on 2 occasions.  They aren't as tough as folks make them out to be.  Get close, shootem in the face and they die.  Simple really.



X3.......#4 shot turkey load in a 3" shell will kill a hog all day everyday and twice on Sunday

That being said, If you are on private land I would certainly use some type of Buckshot..........I have some, but I hunt WMAs so I cant use it...Which is just stupid IMHO


----------



## Killer Kyle

Flaustin1 said:


> Ive killed them with #6 turkey loads on 2 occasions.  They aren't as tough as folks make them out to be.  Get close, shootem in the face and they die.  Simple really.



I tried this last Turkey season on Chattahoochee WMA with Hevi Magnum Blend on a 100 # +- black hog at about 25 yards. Didn't go well. Hog dropped, and I saw hair fly off its head, but it jumped right back up and ran off full speed down the trail it came in on. Guess I was too far out to try that. I'd like to have another shot at one closer in.


----------



## tmullins

Killer Kyle said:


> I tried this last Turkey season on Chattahoochee WMA with Hevi Magnum Blend on a 100 # +- black hog at about 25 yards. Didn't go well. Hog dropped, and I saw hair fly off its head, but it jumped right back up and ran off full speed down the trail it came in on. Guess I was too far out to try that. I'd like to have another shot at one closer in.



Had this happen twice with 00 Buck at 15 yards, it knocked them down and they got right back up never to be found.  I'll use 000 Buck if I don't have any slugs, it's worked well for me.


----------



## bfriendly

Killer Kyle said:


> I tried this last Turkey season on Chattahoochee WMA with Hevi Magnum Blend on a 100 # +- black hog at about 25 yards. Didn't go well. Hog dropped, and I saw hair fly off its head, but it jumped right back up and ran off full speed down the trail it came in on. Guess I was too far out to try that. I'd like to have another shot at one closer in.




Head shot?



tmullins said:


> Had this happen twice with 00 Buck at 15 yards, it knocked them down and they got right back up never to be found.  I'll use 000 Buck if I don't have any slugs, it's worked well for me.




again, sounds like a head shot........I'll go heart/lung all day if the chance arises. MUCH EASIER to puncture a lung or the heart from the side than it would be to get enough penetration in the Head to keep them down. Even a neck shot(Spine) may have a better chance than a head shot......IMHO


----------



## Killer Kyle

Yeah, it was a direct head shot. I thought the turkey load would have enough power to rupture the skull on a smaller hog like that. The hog was staring straight at me when I pulled the trigger. Of course, there are many variables, and it could also have been a bad shot. Maybe the hog moved two inches as I squeezed off? maybe it was a fluke? I can't blame any one thing and say "This is why it didn't work", I just know that time, it didn't work. I may try it again some day. Probably on a smaller hog, and closer in. If I think the circumstances are right, I'll give it another go. But tonight, I'm taking the .50 cal. Can't go wrong with the .50.


----------



## 35 Whelen

bfriendly said:


> X3.......#4 shot turkey load in a 3" shell will kill a hog all day everyday and twice on Sunday
> 
> That being said, If you are on private land I would certainly use some type of Buckshot..........I have some, but I hunt WMAs so I cant use it...Which is just stupid IMHO



Agree 100%!  I do not understand why buckshot is allowed for dog-deer hunts on WMA's but not for hogs.


----------



## sps1969

Can you use a slug on WMA land?


----------



## 35 Whelen

sps1969 said:


> Can you use a slug on WMA land?



Not during small game season.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Several years back I had a hog running straight at me (I was on a pig trail) and I shot it it the head with a 308 model 100 @ 20 foot. It jumped straight up spinning a 360... hit the ground running right at me. I dove for a tree and it went right passed me....found a large chunk of bloody bone...followed blood over a mile and never found it


----------



## tmullins

This is the only pig I dropped with 00 Buck to the face.
She was 7 yards from my stand.


----------



## Killer Kyle

tmullins said:


> This is the only pig I dropped with 00 Buck to the face.
> She was 7 yards from my stand.



The first one I ever killed with a shotgun was back in the days when I was ignorant about the performance levels of various buckshot types, and bought cheap Win X's at Walmart to use. I shot that hog in the head, dropped it, and of died on the spot. Could not find where I had shot it, and then noticed the eyeball was scrambled. Turned out I hit that hog with the golden pellet. Only the one shot struck the hog in the eye socket, and entered the brain. Straight luck. Following that, I shot two more hogs the same month which were smaller. Shot them in the pouring rain around 1:00 a.m. Both were hit, and both made their escape never to be found again. That's when I started buying up lots of various types and settled on the Fed Vital Shok. So I feel you when you say it can be iffy.

I'd also like to retract my statement about the Hevi-Shot two ball until I take the time to test it myself. I saw your post, with the holes in the hog. Earlier when I was researching around, I had read a lot of negative reviews on the spread of the balls. I really didn't dig any deeper. After you posted with pics of your results, I went back to look at actual photos of the tests and youtube videos. What I saw there were vastly different results than I had read across various forums. Not sure about the contradiction, but it actually seems to have good accuracy. I did see one you tube where a guy was shooting paper on plywood, I believe. He shot several times at twenty yards and did have one round with a weird flyer so far off base, it didn't even strike the plywood. Not sure if it was a fluke, or common problem or what, bit the rest of the results I saw looked good. Maybe one day soon I will buy a couple boxes and run them through the Mossberg and see what I can see. I'm actually interested in them now, because from what I saw, the results were actually pretty impressive.


----------



## tmullins

I tested 8 different shots, the two best for my gun was Remington 8 pellet 000 Buck and the Hevi Shot.  
  The photo I posted above with the 2 ball is actually a deer. He came in on my left side and busted me, I normally wouldn't take a straight on shot but it paid off.
   This photo was one I dropped in his tracks with the Hevi Shot. Again about 10 yards from my stand 20' up.  Two balls made a single entrance and exit hole, Destroying a lung and the Heart.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

I know this is a older thread but has anyone tried the new high density 00 buck from federal with flight control wad.


----------



## frankwright

From the Self Defense Community I have heard realloy good things about the Federal Law Enforcement Low recoil #1 Buck.

It has 15 pellets with the Flite Control Wads. A friend of mine did some testing and had 15 pellets inside an 8" circle at 20 yards and at 35 yards all were inside the chest area of a humanoid target.
I have some of this but have not shot it yet. I think it might be awesome in close quarters on a pig.

It is LE 133 1B  if you want to check it out.


----------



## bfriendly

Killer Kyle said:


> The first one I ever killed with a shotgun was back in the days when I was ignorant about the performance levels of various buckshot types, and bought cheap Win X's at Walmart to use. I shot that hog in the head, dropped it, and of died on the spot. Could not find where I had shot it, and then noticed the eyeball was scrambled. Turned out I hit that hog with the golden pellet. Only the one shot struck the hog in the eye socket, and entered the brain. Straight luck. Following that, I shot two more hogs the same month which were smaller. Shot them in the pouring rain around 1:00 a.m. Both were hit, and both made their escape never to be found again. That's when I started buying up lots of various types and settled on the Fed Vital Shok. So I feel you when you say it can be iffy.
> 
> I'd also like to retract my statement about the Hevi-Shot two ball until I take the time to test it myself. I saw your post, with the holes in the hog. Earlier when I was researching around, I had read a lot of negative reviews on the spread of the balls. I really didn't dig any deeper. After you posted with pics of your results, I went back to look at actual photos of the tests and youtube videos. What I saw there were vastly different results than I had read across various forums. Not sure about the contradiction, but it actually seems to have good accuracy. I did see one you tube where a guy was shooting paper on plywood, I believe. He shot several times at twenty yards and did have one round with a weird flyer so far off base, it didn't even strike the plywood. Not sure if it was a fluke, or common problem or what, bit the rest of the results I saw looked good. Maybe one day soon I will buy a couple boxes and run them through the Mossberg and see what I can see. I'm actually interested in them now, because from what I saw, the results were actually pretty impressive.



I haven't shot them yet(Cant where I hunt) but they just look too awesome not to work. I just cant see they would not be effective........Then again, the two holes were from a shot placed where they should be(lung maybe even a little bit of heart). Even a .22lr will puncture a hog when going in that area.

HEART\LUNG all day and twice on Sunday


----------



## deerpoacher1970

frankwright said:


> From the Self Defense Community I have heard realloy good things about the Federal Law Enforcement Low recoil #1 Buck.
> 
> It has 15 pellets with the Flite Control Wads. A friend of mine did some testing and had 15 pellets inside an 8" circle at 20 yards and at 35 yards all were inside the chest area of a humanoid target.
> I have some of this but have not shot it yet. I think it might be awesome in close quarters on a pig.
> 
> It is LE 133 1B  if you want to check it out.


Are those copper plated.


----------



## frankwright

Yes, from the info I can find.

"Federal LE132-1B Buckshot 12 Gauge ammo for sale online at cheap discount prices with free shipping on bulk ammo only at our online store TargetSportsUSA.com. Target Sports USA carries all the Federal bulk ammo for sale with free shipping including the Federal Law Enforcement 12 Gauge buckshot ammo that features the flight control wad. Federal Premium Tactical Buckshot. Sales to Law Enforcement only. This is a low recoil 15 pellet 1100 fps. This exciting and innovative shotshell system delivers the tightest buckshot patterns available for law enforcement. Tactical Buckshot also features copper plated shot and recoil reduction that, when combined with the FLITECONTROL wad, result in the most dependable and predictable pattern performance available.

Federal LE132-1B ammo review offers the following information; Federal ammunition has earned a great reputation among shooters and their buckshot cartridges are no exception. Federal Power Shok buckshot is ideally suited for deer hunting or personal defense. Federal Power Shok Buckshot features Federal's Triple Plus wad system which provides tight uniform patters designed to perform reliably every time. Federal Ammunition is loaded right here in the United States at Federal's Anoka, MN facility which features state of the art machinery to ensure consistency and reliability. Federal LE132-1B buckshot 12 gauge ammo offers muzzle velocity of 1100 feet per second. This Federal LE 12 Gauge ammo transform the most basic police shotgun into a precision shooting tool. This exciting and innovative shotshell system delivers the tightest buckshot patterns available for law enforcement—all without expensive barrel alterations or aftermarket choke tubes. 

Target Sports USA offers Federal LE 12 Gauge 1 Buckshot ammo for sale with free shipping on bulk ammo orders. Order a case of Federal LE132-1B buckshot ammo and receive free shipping, as simple as that."


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot

Hevi-Shot Hog Wild ammunition has apparently been discontinued.  It was not listed in the 2016 product line, nor is it in the 2017 product line.  This load consisted of two or three .625" zinc balls in the 3" and 3.5" 12 gauge respectively.  Each zinc ball weighed 205 grains which is less than a .52" lead ball.

The Dixie 12 gauge 3" TriBall _buckshot_ round is loaded with three .60" 315 grain hard cast lead alloy pellets.  My Remington 870 Express with an extended full choke seldom registers a 40 yard pattern over 4.5 inches. 

Type Dixie TriBall into your search engine.


----------



## getaff

On WMA's small game season what can you carry in a shotgun. What load is recommended for a shot gun


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot

frankwright said:


> From the Self Defense Community I have heard realloy good things about the Federal Law Enforcement Low recoil #1 Buck.
> 
> It has 15 pellets with the Flite Control Wads. A friend of mine did some testing and had 15 pellets inside an 8" circle at 20 yards and at 35 yards all were inside the chest area of a humanoid target.
> I have some of this but have not shot it yet. I think it might be awesome in close quarters on a pig.
> 
> It is LE 133 1B  if you want to check it out.




Pellets measure .286" at 33 grains each. Tight patterns but light for all but smaller hogs.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/the-box-o-truth-56-federal-flight-control-1-buckshot/


----------

